# Sweaty cycling gear in the office...



## confusedcyclist (5 Aug 2014)

I'm not one to take it easy on my cycle in to work, and carrying a backpack I'm suffering from sweaty back syndrome. I already opted for the breathable/mesh style padding backpack which hasn't helped, presumably my intensity isn't helping. While my place of work has some great facilities (bike rack, teeny tiny lockers, shower room) there isn't anywhere obvious to hang clothes to dry other than the office coat rack.

I'm conscious that my clothes hanging from the desk is unsightly and might making the office smell, and while colleagues haven't complained yet, I think the time will come...

How do you air your sweaty jersey/shorts out at work without dedicated drying facilities without giving colleague grief?


----------



## snorri (5 Aug 2014)




----------



## Glow worm (5 Aug 2014)

Reckon you need some panniers perhaps?


----------



## ianrauk (5 Aug 2014)

Fresh sweat and a wicking cycling jersey, shouldn't smell when hung up to dry, even when soaked.
Make sure you change your cycling gear every day.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2014)

I just hang it up (either by my desk or on the coat rack) I make a point of keeping it separate from other peoples stuff. I've not had any complaints so either it doesn't smell (I've not noticed it) or they are too polite (unlikely but possible). I wear different kit each day and air it at home again in between although it tends to get worn a couple to three times before it gets washed...


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2014)

Get a rack and invest in a merino jersey


----------



## Crankarm (5 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> I'm not one to take it easy on my cycle in to work, and carrying a backpack I'm suffering from sweaty back syndrome. I already opted for the breathable/mesh style padding backpack which hasn't helped, presumably my intensity isn't helping. While my place of work has some great facilities (bike rack, teeny tiny lockers, shower room) there isn't anywhere obvious to hang clothes to dry other than the office coat rack.
> 
> I'm conscious that my clothes hanging from the desk is unsightly and might making the office smell, and while colleagues haven't complained yet, I think the time will come...
> 
> How do you air your sweaty jersey/shorts out at work without dedicated drying facilities without giving colleague grief?



You are gross. Do you have no consideration for your fellow workers? What impression does it give should senior managers or clients or others visit your premises? I would put a stop to you hanging your smelly cycling kit if you hung it anywhere where I worked. Get your self a rack and panniers, a dry bag / plastic bag to put your sweaty wet jerseys shorts etc when you change out of them when you arrive at work. Take a 2nd set of clean dry kit to change into for your ride home. Jeese!


----------



## jamin100 (5 Aug 2014)

hang mine in the server room


----------



## robjh (5 Aug 2014)

Crankarm said:


> You are gross. Do you have no consideration for your fellow workers? What impression does it give should senior managers or clients or others visit your premises? I would put a stop to you hanging your smelly cycling kit if you hung it anywhere where I worked. Get your self a rack and panniers, a dry bag / plastic bag to put your sweaty wet jerseys shorts etc when you change out of them when you arrive at work. Take a 2nd set of clean dry kit to change into for your ride home. Jeese!


 One of the pitfalls of internet forums is that people may not be sure if you're being ironic or not.


----------



## Kestevan (5 Aug 2014)

robjh said:


> One of the pitfalls of internet forums is that people may not be sure if you're being ironic or not.


Yeah but it's Crankarm - most people are pretty sure he's just being a cockwomble 

People here just leave kit hanging on the coathook at the back of the toilet door, or on the coat hangers. As Ianrauk pointed out, as long as its clean kit every day, the fresh sweat wont be around long enough to cause a whiff... it's old stale sweat that pongs.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Aug 2014)

robjh said:


> One of the pitfalls of internet forums is that people may not be sure if you're being ironic or not.


I'm not sure Cranky does ironic, just obnoxious! 

I wouldn't like it if someone was hanging up sweaty sports gear to dry in a professional office but then I am lucky and our facilities at work have a rack in the changing/locker room where we can hang stuff over a radiator. The downside is that it can get a bit whiffy, I'm not sure everybody wears freshly washed kit everyday


----------



## KneesUp (5 Aug 2014)

Does anyone else use the shower? If not I'd rinse them in the shower whilst I was in it, and leave them to drip dry in the cubicle. Bring clean cycling clothes to go home in and s and a plastic bag for the morning ones. Stick both sets in the wash when you get home.


----------



## robjh (5 Aug 2014)

KneesUp said:


> Does anyone else use the shower? If not I'd rinse them in the shower whilst I was in it, and leave them to drip dry in the cubicle. Bring clean cycling clothes to go home in and s and a plastic bag for the morning ones. Stick both sets in the wash when you get home.


 That's a lot of clothing and a lot of washing, and more than I personally could be a**sed with.

Back to the OP : if the employer has installed showers and some kind of lockers then they're probably quite reasonable, and couldn't @dutchcyclist just approach them and explain the smelly clothes problem, and see if they will put a rack in the shower room? That does the trick at my workplace.


----------



## KneesUp (5 Aug 2014)

I expect the OP has a washing machine at home.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Aug 2014)

Glow worm said:


> Reckon you need some panniers perhaps?



This is on my wish list, but getting a road bike has been my priority up to now but the main problem with this is...



ianrauk said:


> Fresh sweat and a wicking cycling jersey, shouldn't smell when hung up to dry, even when soaked.
> Make sure you change your cycling gear every day.



They don't smell too bad when hung out, but if stuffed in a bag/drawers, when the time comes to change I'm humming on the way out, which is arguably worse then slight odor when hung up to dry in the office!



Crankarm said:


> You are gross. Do you have no consideration for your fellow workers? What impression does it give should senior managers or clients or others visit your premises? I would put a stop to you hanging your smelly cycling kit if you hung it anywhere where I worked. Get your self a rack and panniers, a dry bag / plastic bag to put your sweaty wet jerseys shorts etc when you change out of them when you arrive at work. Take a 2nd set of clean dry kit to change into for your ride home. Jeese!





Panniers would be great then I can easily carry in a spare jersey and just leave my damp stuff in a sealed bag. I guess I just need a short term solution. Ideally though I don't want to have to buy loads of spare gear and lug it around.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Aug 2014)

vickster said:


> Get a rack and invest in a merino jersey


What's special about one of those?


----------



## tadpole (5 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> I'm not one to take it easy on my cycle in to work, and carrying a backpack I'm suffering from sweaty back syndrome. I already opted for the breathable/mesh style padding backpack which hasn't helped, presumably my intensity isn't helping. While my place of work has some great facilities (bike rack, teeny tiny lockers, shower room) there isn't anywhere obvious to hang clothes to dry other than the office coat rack.
> 
> I'm conscious that my clothes hanging from the desk is unsightly and might making the office smell, and while colleagues haven't complained yet, I think the time will come...
> 
> How do you air your sweaty jersey/shorts out at work without dedicated drying facilities without giving colleague grief?


Have a kindly word with your onsite facilities team and see if they have a boiler room or void space access room where you can hand your gear to dry out of the way.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> What's special about one of those?



Normally very thin and light but wicks all the sweat away from the body.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (5 Aug 2014)

Coat hanger/s on locker door does me. Unless there is company policy that states you shouldn't hang your top over your chair then I see nothing wrong with it. My colleagues expect to see my stuff hanging up and I don't know any if them who would kick up a fuss about it either. I personally think two sets of kit for one days commuting is way OTT.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Aug 2014)

tadpole said:


> Have a kindly word with your onsite facilities team and see if they have a boiler room or void space access room where you can hand your gear to dry out of the way.


Good idea!


----------



## potsy (5 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> What's special about one of those?


Natural fibres (wool) that don't hang on to the odour anywhere near as much as man-made 'technical' materials so can be worn a few times between washes, some find them itchy though (me included)


----------



## martint235 (5 Aug 2014)

I have a coat stand next to my desk where my towel hangs and my cycling kit goes when I'm changed out of it. I've warned colleagues to use other coat stands if they value the scent of their clothing and mostly they do. Senior management have expressed concern in the past and even provided lockers (of the 2ft by 1ft variety) which I said weren't fit for use for damp cycling kit. There was a standoff period for a while and eventually I was asked what kind of locker it would take for me to move my kit out of the centre of the office. I provided specifications and even suppliers. Just waiting for news that it's been ordered now, doubt it has though.


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> What's special about one of those?


They don't smell like synthetic fabrics but you need a good one. You can wear more than once before needing to wash

As potsy...that's why you need a good one (my Rohan one doesn't itch at all but cheap Mountain Warehouse does...the former costs twice as much, go figure)

If you are spending £40-50 on merino, you could spend £50-70 on the rack and bag (roadbike, might need a beam rack or p clips)


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Aug 2014)

Need to get myself one of those then!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (5 Aug 2014)

If the lockers have a decent drop (and are allocated) then you could stick a pole in there and hang the clothes inside. I have to hang stuff in the office as nowhere away from it is considered secure.


----------



## byegad (5 Aug 2014)

Carrying stuff on the bike will help with sweaty back syndrome. Taking a plastic bag for the morning jersey and a fresh top for the ride back means you are not stinking out the office.


----------



## TheJDog (5 Aug 2014)

Crankarm said:


> You are gross. Do you have no consideration for your fellow workers? What impression does it give should senior managers or clients or others visit your premises? I would put a stop to you hanging your smelly cycling kit if you hung it anywhere where I worked. Get your self a rack and panniers, a dry bag / plastic bag to put your sweaty wet jerseys shorts etc when you change out of them when you arrive at work. Take a 2nd set of clean dry kit to change into for your ride home. Jeese!



Well that seems like a whole load of washing no one wants to do.


----------



## Crankarm (5 Aug 2014)

TheJDog said:


> Well that seems like a whole load of washing no one wants to do.



Smelly git !


----------



## Crankarm (5 Aug 2014)

byegad said:


> Carrying stuff on the bike will help with sweaty back syndrome. Taking a plastic bag for the morning jersey and a fresh top for the ride back means you are not stinking out the office.



Finally another cyclist who considers how their choice of travel might affect others and deals with it. Whoooo whoooo! There is some hope.

And on a point of order, why do some cyclists who commute to work think they are owed showers, etc? You are not. If you have them great lucky you, but because you haven't you can still manage. Should car drivers who don't have air con in their cars or those who travel by bus on very hot days be entitled to showers? Or those who get soaked when it rains walking to work be able to change and hang up all their clothes including smalls to dry? Certainly not, the work place would resemble a laundry. Who is going to pay for and maintain all these showers plus the cost of water and electricity? Great if your type of business can support this such as a laundry, but many businesses or employers can't or won't. As a cyclist I don't feel I am owed anything. All I want is to be able to ride my bike without being crashed into or knocked down and killed. The rest is a bonus. Deal with your dressing arrangements. Having wet cycling gear, shorts and towels hanging around work places unless they are well out of sight for example in a boiler or drying room is gross and gives such a bad impression. I try to inconvenience as a few people as possible. I wouldn't want my cycling gear hanging up around a work place as my senior managers, even if they are cyclists as some are, wouldn't like it and neither would my colleagues or clients.


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> Need to get myself one of those then!


Rack and merino, indeed (you may need more than one, once washed it doesn't dry quite as quickly as synthetics in my experience)


----------



## Hop3y (5 Aug 2014)

dutchcyclist said:


> I'm not one to take it easy on my cycle in to work, and carrying a backpack I'm suffering from sweaty back syndrome. I already opted for the breathable/mesh style padding backpack which hasn't helped, presumably my intensity isn't helping. While my place of work has some great facilities (bike rack, teeny tiny lockers, shower room) there isn't anywhere obvious to hang clothes to dry other than the office coat rack.
> 
> I'm conscious that my clothes hanging from the desk is unsightly and might making the office smell, and while colleagues haven't complained yet, I think the time will come...
> 
> How do you air your sweaty jersey/shorts out at work without dedicated drying facilities without giving colleague grief?



Think of me...

I ride the same, sweat the same and have no facilities...


----------



## vickster (5 Aug 2014)

As another post...rack and merino...
plus babywipes, deodorant and fresh clothes (could try a flannel wash too, must be access to water in the facilities)


----------



## Tynan (5 Aug 2014)

I smirk every time I pass someone riding with a rucksack


----------



## annedonnelly (5 Aug 2014)

What about these airer rack things that hook over radiators? Could you hook one somewhere?


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2014)

I've just moved into a new office, and cycling kit drying space is a huge issue for the cyclists at the moment - some are hanging it in their office, but I can't any more. I'm currently hanging my kit in a locker. I've fashioned a couple of rails to hang the clothes and have two battery powered USB fans in the bottom blowing air around the locker.

We've been promised a drying cabinet, but I can't see that taking 20 cyclists sweaty kit. Use of the other lockers will be revoked when the cabinet arrives, but it's not big enough (and who wants to share the same space as a dozen other folks sweaty shorts ?)

Sorry about the image.


----------



## confusedcyclist (5 Aug 2014)

Battery powered fans, I'm impressed! I had a chat with the cleaner and she agreed to share an unused store cupboard... result!


----------



## fossyant (5 Aug 2014)

potsy said:


> Natural fibres (wool) that don't hang on to the odour anywhere near as much as man-made 'technical' materials so can be worn a few times between washes, some find them itchy though (me included)



I've really got into Merino. I have always hated wool as a kid (apparently) but it's OK. I bought two long sleeve base layers from Aldi, and recently got two M&S ones for about a third of RRP. They really do work. They stop the top layer getting smelly, and they don't smell themselves. But, they do need to dry between rides, which at the minute is a big issue in my new work place - we can't get kit dry from the morning sweat.


----------



## Hip Priest (6 Aug 2014)

Tynan said:


> I smirk every time I pass someone riding with a rucksack



I smirk every time I see someone drinking Carling.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3216388, member: 259"]To sum up:
Wear nylon lycra and you will stink
Wear cotton or wool and you will not.[/QUOTE]

Cotton isn't good on a bike !!! It's crap in the wet/soaked with sweat. I am 'sold' on merino though - yes I find it scratchy, but it does not get stinky.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cotton isn't good on a bike !!! It's crap in the wet/soaked with sweat. I am 'sold' on merino though - yes I find it scratchy, but it does not get stinky.



Cotton is definitely a no no as it has poor wicking properties and if you get cold and wet it can be totally the wrong fabric to be wearing.


----------



## Crankarm (6 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3216410, member: 259"]Nonsense, it's my choice of reference for going into work, and it doesn't smell during the day. This is just like having bonj back! [/QUOTE]

Maybe it doesn't smell to you ……………….. but others might disagree .


----------



## Crankarm (6 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3216415, member: 259"]You've obviously never bought decent cotton.[/QUOTE]

Obviously .

……….. as opposed to indecent cotton .


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Cotton isn't good on a bike !!! It's crap in the wet/soaked with sweat. I am 'sold' on merino though - yes I find it scratchy, but it does not get stinky.



Well the rain has hit here..... forecast all night and into the commute.

I can pop my cycling kit in my locker, but my wet weather waterproofs will have to come in the office tomorrow... I see fireworks from the prima donna. 

Thing is, my work has nothing to do with her, I have a very different job from everybody else, but with the new open plan stuff, I've been included in the main office - I actually like it as I'm used to open plan, and the last 6 years has been hard in my own office. There shall be wind up's !


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3216410, member: 259"]Nonsense, it's my choice of reference for going into work, and it doesn't smell during the day. This is just like having bonj back! [/QUOTE]

I sweat like a pig on the bike - I ride quite fast (ish). I am a lycra lout - full kit. As a base, I have used loads of stuff. Merinio is by far the best at not being smelly at warm temperatures - dry it after a ride and it's no smell for the ride home (kit washed every day for the commute). I find any modern synthetics do not work as well as a base in summer. Any kit left damp stinks to heaven - not BO but damp and smelly. 

Cotton just holds too much moisture for me - it doesn't wick like merino. Cotton just gets wet and heavy. I wasn't convinced or indeed inclined to pay a silly price for merino - I've bought it on bargain prices - just wait for Aldi offers or M&S. The M&S SS tops are the business - I paid £12 each on sale.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3216427, member: 259"]It's horrible isn't it - I reckon I will end up in a four-in-a office arrangement with nowhere else to put my stuff than laying it out on the bike itself. Otherwise I'm stuffed.
Nowhere to take a shower either, I'll have to use a cotton shirt to come in! [/QUOTE]

Well we have some showers now. But it's a bit too 'personal'. The changing rooms have two showers very close to each other, like in school. It's not a good situation seeing colleagues you work with in the buff, up close !!


----------



## Crankarm (6 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Well we have some showers now. But it's a bit too 'personal'. The changing rooms have two showers very close to each other, like in school. It's not a good situation seeing colleagues you work with in the buff, up close !!



It would depend who was ……………… let's not go there .


----------



## ufkacbln (6 Aug 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Smelly git !



It is a safety feature for when using cycle paths

When pedestrians can smell you coming, it saves having to use a bell.

It also ensures that you get space in shops and pubs.

You make it sound like a negative thing.


----------



## buggi (6 Aug 2014)

wear the same jersey for a week without washing, the smellier the better, then they will get you some proper facilities. When management start to complain, ask for a full size locker with a partition so you can hang clean clothes one side and dirty on the other. They cost around £90 and its a small investment for a fit and healthy employee.


----------



## martint235 (6 Aug 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Obviously .
> 
> ……….. as opposed to indecent cotton .


Does Fearne Cotton count as indecent???

IGMC


----------



## thefollen (6 Aug 2014)

I'd consider myself in pretty decent physical shape but I tend to run hot, often put some leg into it and consequently get a decent sweat on. Definitely go light. As you can see in my avatar I favour the sleeveless tops; they're cool and allow the armpits to breathe. Not wishing to start a debate but I don't wear a helmet on the commute either- reduces temperature for me. You can purchase (usually more expensive) super light ones though that are nice and breathable.

I'm not nearly organised enough for this, but you can always bring a full week's worth of work clothes on a Monday, keep a pair of shoes at work and travel very light for the coming week.

I shower first thing, then use a work shower upon arriving in. Being clean into your kit will reduce the potential of unwanted odor. You may do this already, but that's simply what I do; who doesn't enjoy singing in the shower? Twice in one morning is great.

Regarding clothes when at work, I agree with many of the others. Clean stuff each day, and even if they need to lurk under the desk they'll be fine for the journey home. They shouldn't smell too bad. If you're particularly self conscious perhaps wear a spare top until you get to your bike before switching into your commute one :-)


----------



## boydj (6 Aug 2014)

As long as your bike is under cover, it makes a good place for airing cycling kit.


----------



## fossyant (6 Aug 2014)

boydj said:


> As long as your bike is under cover, it makes a good place for airing cycling kit.



It does but our shelter isn't that secure - folk keep leaving it open, and it's a few minutes walk from the office.


----------



## Tynan (12 Aug 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I smirk every time I see someone drinking Carling.


Again?

That's at one of the playoff finals at Cardiff, that year the only canned beer you could buy from the casual street vendors was Carling, I quite agree that it's a very poor lager, I'm rather fussy with my real ales etc but sadly those needs were not catered for that day unless you wanted to queue for half an hour in rammed bars

Anyway, what tin the name of merry hell has that got to do with riding in a rucksack?


----------



## cd365 (12 Aug 2014)

jamin100 said:


> hang mine in the server room


I do this as well.


----------



## fossyant (12 Aug 2014)

Just been in a meeting where staff have asked for coat racks for when it gets wet. I leaned over to the Facilities guy and said 'see it's not just us cyclists'. I am duly awaiting my first real wet commute. I shall post a trail of dripping water across the italian stone floor to the changing rooms.


----------



## jay clock (12 Aug 2014)

I drape my small damp towel and t shirt across the folded Brompton in the corner. The shirt is from Ground Effect and is cotton/ply outer (I think) and merino lined. And looks normal, not "cycling" which I normally avoid but like for London Bromptoneering


----------



## Foghat (17 Oct 2014)

fossyant said:


> I've just moved into a new office, and cycling kit drying space is a huge issue for the cyclists at the moment - some are hanging it in their office, but I can't any more. I'm currently hanging my kit in a locker. I've fashioned a couple of rails to hang the clothes and have two battery powered USB fans in the bottom blowing air around the locker.


 
Hi fossyant. Your fans solution looks good and like it's worth trying at my new place of work. A few questions.....

How effective at drying do you find the desk fans in the confines of the locker? Presumably you found just one wasn't up to the task?

How long does the battery last running two fans? What capacity is it, and how long to charge it?

How loud is it with them both going?

Cheers!


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2014)

What do you do when company policies clash though?
Where I used to work had showers and lockers, available to all, but cyclists got priority.
No wet gear to be left in the lockers due to the possibility of water damage to other peoples stuff. Everything wet had to be left out to dry, rack provided.
Cleaning company's policy was that nothing was to be left outside the lockers. And from time to time they'd enforce their policy by removing everything. Placing it all in one large bin liner for the day.


----------



## machew (17 Oct 2014)

cd365 said:


> I do this as well.


Me to, and the spare USB ports on the servers make wonderful charging points for the bike lights


----------



## clid61 (17 Oct 2014)

luckily my employer has covered secure bike racks , shower facilities and a huge drying rack over a huge radiator in our changing room , we are well looked after  Sadly only 6 of us take advantage of this , the other 100+ prefer to drive 2 or 3 miles into a congested car park ,which doesnt always have room for them !!!!! Ironically us commuters live 8 to 13 miles away  . Love it !!!!!


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Oct 2014)

clid61 said:


> luckily my employer has covered secure bike racks , shower facilities and a huge drying rack over a huge radiator in our changing room , we are well looked after  Sadly only 6 of us take advantage of this , the other 100+ prefer to drive 2 or 3 miles into a congested car park ,which doesnt always have room for them !!!!! Ironically us commuters live 8 to 13 miles away  . Love it !!!!!



Slightly off topic but this makes me laugh every time, was approached by a staff member the other day and they said they were thinking about cycling in but were concerned about the distance, "Great!" I said, "But how far?". 2. miles 

Naturally I was very encouraging, but it makes you chuckle when people come in from the car park fuming about the lack of spaces, rain on way in, traffic/road works, it all washes over you (and off you once showered!) on a bike. I arrive in the office looking my best and fresh from the shower every day!


----------



## clid61 (17 Oct 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> Slightly off topic but this makes me laugh every time, was approached by a staff member the other day and they said they were thinking about cycling in but were concerned about the distance, "Great!" I said, "But how far?". 2. miles
> 
> Naturally I was very encouraging, but it makes you chuckle when people come in from the car park fuming about the lack of spaces, rain on way in, traffic/road works, it all washes over you (and off you once showered!) on a bike. I arrive in the office looking my best and fresh from the shower every day!



Makes me laugh too , they come in fed up and stressed about weather , traffic , having to walk 200 yards in inclement weather from the furthest parking space ! Whilst im fresh as a daisy showered fed and ready for action after a 9 mile hilly ride into work !!!


----------



## mr_cellophane (18 Oct 2014)

I had to go in a room with a patch cabinet that was full of damp towels and sweaty socks. I pitted the BT engineer who had to work in there for a couple of hours.


----------



## jonny jeez (18 Oct 2014)

as someone who is responsible for the design of office space...and a commuter...i have to say i find the thought of peoples sportswear hung all about the office to be abhorrent.

however, as someone who is responsible for asking people to pay for the design ...and use...of their office, personal storage seems to fall very low on the list, with drying areas even lower

things are changing and businesses are waking up to the fact that some staff value good office welfare higher than other perks and are more easily retained and attracted to these features.

trouble is proper facilities cost a lot of money and valuable square footage to design correctly. I have advised many clients to remove half cooked designs for showers and the like in favour of offering staff subsidies on local gym membership, in the knowledge that the resulting scheme will be unused as it simply isn't fit for purpose.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2014)

Foghat said:


> Hi fossyant. Your fans solution looks good and like it's worth trying at my new place of work. A few questions.....
> 
> How effective at drying do you find the desk fans in the confines of the locker? Presumably you found just one wasn't up to the task?
> 
> ...



Its an Aldi mobile phone charger and will last a couple of days. It was better than nothing but couldn't dry wet through kit.

We now have a drying cabinet which is Ok especially as most of the fair weather cyclists are now in cars. The bike shelter was full a few weeks ago. Its half full now


----------



## dee.jay (19 Oct 2014)

Even I am now qualified to laugh at 2 miles  I do 6 miles and try my best to extend it where possible


----------



## cyberknight (19 Oct 2014)

People can pay good money to sniff if they like that sort of thing , you could have a sideline to pay for upgrades


----------



## Bodhbh (20 Oct 2014)

When I had no facilities I used to have a bunch of coat hangers and a rail under the desk out of view. There was another cyclist in the same office who hung his stuff up in on the communal coat stand. He did get a few comments about that, although not directly. I think that's the thing, people might seem not to mind...

Nowadays I use some store rooms - they're just full of broken old printers, chemicals, unused office furniture and the like, no one else goes there so it bothers no one. It's worth asking around, I guess most workplaces will have somewhere like it - there's even a radiator in there.

+1 on the merino. I've been in situations either hiking or touring where I've not been able to wash or change for several days sweating like a pig and it still doesn't stink.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Oct 2014)

I take a clean dry set of kit to wear for riding home after work. Nothing more gross than putting on damp wet smelly cycling kit at the end of the day. Even more gross hanging it up for all to see and smell. Yuk. So mine goes in a plastic bag in my panniers and when I get home it all gets washed and dried ready for the next day. So simple when you get organised and realise the world does not revolve around you and it is just bad form to expect others to suffer your dirty cycling kit hanging up around the work place.


----------



## dodgy (20 Oct 2014)

Funny that in many companies, every car driving employee gets a minimum of 150 square feet of storage and cyclists have to scratch around looking for somewhere to hang a pair of shorts.


----------



## DWiggy (20 Oct 2014)

Can anyone recommend this?
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8501147.htm


----------



## dodgy (20 Oct 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Can anyone recommend this?
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8501147.htm



Ingenious, never heard of one of these before. The video is cheezy, but reviews largely positive. Could be good for an office consortium of cycle commuters to buy and share, assuming you have somewhere to use it, no doubt it will require PAT testing :|


----------



## DWiggy (20 Oct 2014)

dodgy said:


> Ingenious, never heard of one of these before. The video is cheezy, but reviews largely positive. Could be good for an office consortium of cycle commuters to buy and share, assuming you have somewhere to use it, no doubt it will require PAT testing :|


I have been toying with the idea as its only me that would be using it, not sure how well it would work with a lot of kit in but just my bits so I'm guessing it should be ok?


----------



## Rykard (20 Oct 2014)

bought one at the weekend after niece in law said how good hers was.


----------



## Alexis Holwell (20 Oct 2014)

DWiggy said:


> Can anyone recommend this?
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/8501147.htm


 
Bought one of these last winter specifically to dry my cycling gear at home as we don't have a tumble dryer. It's fantastic and I haven't noticed the electricity bills increase since I've had it. However, I only use it when something takes a proper soaking and I need the item later that day or following morning (Gloves, Jacket, Shoes etc).

It would be ideal in the office if you could get away with using one. Unfortunately I doubt my employer (local council) would tolerate us using one as personal electrical items are not allowed due to H&S etc. Can't see them funding one for us either.


----------



## dee.jay (20 Oct 2014)

I'll have to see if my cycling buddy at work could utilise that, I'd happily throw £25 towards that.

There's two of us on my shift that like to cycle in and hopefully a third soon


----------



## Crankarm (20 Oct 2014)

I just don't get this "my employer owes me everything" attitude by cyclists. We make a rod for our own backs. Yeah I can see the argument for secure cycle parking and enough of it, as employees who drive cars often get parking spaces at a work place, but many don't however, and some even have to pay. But showers, washing and drying facilities as well???!! Are you all for real??? Could any employer deal with, maintain and afford to fund a whole work force who cycled to work and wanted all the facilities that a lot of you lot seem to demand? I doubt it. First thing the work place would turn into a laundry which I suspect many employers would not want. The solutions to your problems lie with yourselves. Take ownership of your problems stop being such tightwads buy some more kit and stop hanging it up at work to dry thinking others won't or don't mind. We do and I am a cyclist myself!


----------



## dodgy (20 Oct 2014)

Calm down.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Oct 2014)

dodgy said:


> Calm down.



No calm down, just take your grotty smelly cycling shorts and jerseys down from the coat hooks .

And what's that pong coming from your desk ?


----------



## dee.jay (20 Oct 2014)

My company is very big on promoting healthy living and reducing the impact on the environment - I think if they did that but didn't provide the facilities (and they do in my case) then what would be the incentive for people to do it?


----------



## Drago (20 Oct 2014)

My employer talks a good fight when it comes to their environmental credentials and green transport policy, but in reality they spend more effort talking about it than actually taking action.

We do have decent showers a drying room though.


----------



## dodgy (20 Oct 2014)

Crankarm said:


> No calm down, just take your grotty smelly cycling shorts and jerseys down from the coat hooks .
> 
> And what's that pong coming from your desk ?



I've got great facilities in my place of work, dedicated secure internal bike storage, drying areas etc. This thread is about helping with advice for people not so lucky, not getting angry like you often seem to do.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Oct 2014)

confusedcyclist said:


> I'm not one to take it easy on my cycle in to work, and carrying a backpack I'm suffering from sweaty back syndrome. I already opted for the breathable/mesh style padding backpack which hasn't helped, presumably my intensity isn't helping. While my place of work has some great facilities (bike rack, teeny tiny lockers, shower room) there isn't anywhere obvious to hang clothes to dry other than the office coat rack.
> 
> I'm conscious that my clothes hanging from the desk is unsightly and might making the office smell, and while colleagues haven't complained yet, I think the time will come...
> 
> *How do you air your sweaty jersey/shorts out at work without dedicated drying facilities without giving colleague grief?*





dodgy said:


> I've got great facilities in my place of work, dedicated secure internal bike storage, drying areas etc. This thread is about helping with advice for people not so lucky, not getting angry like you often seem to do.



Errr ……….. no. Comprehension fail on your part. I suggest you read the OP again. I quote it above for your convenience and highlight it in bold blue. Your response does not address it nor suggest a solution but instead gloats how good you've got it which is fine, but of no help to the OP. You also whinge about the amount of space employees who drive are afforded to park their cars as opposed to cyclists who have little space even to hang up their cycling shorts. I suggested an alternative but you seem to be under the impression that a choice of commuting by bicycle is some one else's problem. Rather than blame every one else why not take the initiative and solve it yourself as I suggested, but of course you don't need to as your employer provides excellent facilities. Of course this might change if a lot more of your colleagues decided to cycle to work like you, shower and hang up their wet, damp and dirty cycling gear. Careful what you wish for.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Oct 2014)

dodgy said:


> Funny that in many companies, every car driving employee gets a minimum of 150 square feet of storage and cyclists have to scratch around looking for somewhere to hang a pair of shorts.



I know what you mean but it's not really true. Each cyclist in such an organisation has an empty car space. I have one and am still waiting for a itsy bitsy locker. I'd happily trade one in for the other.

Give it 2 years and we will have car spaces as a taxable benefit anyway.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Oct 2014)

Crankarm said:


> I just don't get this "my employer owes me everything" attitude by cyclists. We make a rod for our own backs. Yeah I can see the argument for secure cycle parking and enough of it, as employees who drive cars often get parking spaces at a work place, but many don't however, and some even have to pay. But showers, washing and drying facilities as well???!! Are you all for real??? Could any employer deal with, maintain and afford to fund a whole work force who cycled to work and wanted all the facilities that a lot of you lot seem to demand? I doubt it. First thing the work place would turn into a laundry which I suspect many employers would not want. The solutions to your problems lie with yourselves. Take ownership of your problems stop being such tightwads buy some more kit and stop hanging it up at work to dry thinking others won't or don't mind. We do and I am a cyclist myself!



See the smart employers have turned this on its head. Encourage cycling with such facilities and you reduce the need for expensive parking spaces.


----------



## Crankarm (20 Oct 2014)

400bhp said:


> See the smart employers have turned this on its head. Encourage cycling with such facilities and you reduce the need for expensive parking spaces.



But everything as we know has a cost. Would it be more or less expensive to lease and maintain a car park than provide all the cycling facilities some on here demand? Fine if a company owns the land then all they have to do is maintain it. There is still a cost to providing and maintaining showers, drying and sufficient storage facilities. I would like to see all this but realistically it's not a cost many companies are willing to carry. In the mean time I think how can I make the best of what there is. At my work we have nothing, absolutely nothing, not even a secure place to lock my bike. I have a locker, but then so does everyone else including non cycling employees. But I get along fine now I have taken the initiative to sort myself out. Carrying a clean set of kit for the ride home and washing it all when I get back ready for the next day is not a problem. Not having a shower is not a problem as baby wipes are fine. I'm not the only one who rides to work. I would say nearly all of us ride. The few that don't either use public transport or walk. No one drives to work as there is nowhere to park. I try not to inconvenience any one or cause problems. No one at our place is demanding showers, purpose built changing and drying rooms. This is just the way it is with this job.

For those that do have the benefit of showers, driers and washing machines at work then maybe the Revenue will also see these as benefits in kind and tax them accordingly so employers will have to start charging for their use.


----------



## screenman (20 Oct 2014)

I wonder what percentage of private companies supply showers, lockers etc. Compared with public. Seems around this way the council's etc. Can afford it where privates cannot.


----------



## dodgy (21 Oct 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Errr ……….. no. Comprehension fail on your part. I suggest you read the OP again. I quote it above for your convenience and highlight it in bold blue. Your response does not address it nor suggest a solution but instead gloats how good you've got it which is fine, but of no help to the OP. You also whinge about the amount of space employees who drive are afforded to park their cars as opposed to cyclists who have little space even to hang up their cycling shorts. I suggested an alternative but you seem to be under the impression that a choice of commuting by bicycle is some one else's problem. Rather than blame every one else why not take the initiative and solve it yourself as I suggested, but of course you don't need to as your employer provides excellent facilities. Of course this might change if a lot more of your colleagues decided to cycle to work like you, shower and hang up their wet, damp and dirty cycling gear. Careful what you wish for.



I won't take comprehension advice from someone who starts a sentence with 'err'.

I still standby what I said, people need advice, perhaps creative solutions that might be acceptable with others in the work environment (the drying gadget for instance). You can spin it anyway you want, this is a thread about the logistics of cycling to work and drying kit.

You're angry, again.


----------



## Crankarm (21 Oct 2014)

dodgy said:


> I won't take comprehension advice from someone who starts a sentence with 'err'.
> 
> I still standby what I said, people need advice, perhaps creative solutions that might be acceptable with others in the work environment (the drying gadget for instance). You can spin it anyway you want, this is a thread about the logistics of cycling to work and drying kit.
> 
> *You're angry, again*.



I don't think so.

No advice as you put it then …….


----------



## fossyant (22 Oct 2014)

They reccon each car park space cost over £10k at our new office. We get about 25 bikes crammed into to two car spaces !! Well, quite happy with the drying cabinet, as it seems me and a couple of others are the only ones who use it every day. The fair weather lot have jacked it in as soon as the weather changed. Got it set at the right temperature now, so stuff dries nicely over the day. Despite what you may think about opening the cabinet, out pops the smell of washing powder - fortunately we all seem to be clean folk so far ! Phew.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (16 Nov 2014)

back on topic;

the best overall facilities i've enjoyed was that with showers, lockers and a safe place to lock the bike. there were no drying facilities (often towels were draped over the shower cubicles), and a 3ft radiator was all that was on offer to dry kit. in summer it required a bit of diplomacy and good will, but in winter (and this was before cycling got popular again) it was mine all day long.

my last job was too far/hilly to commute to, but i did sometimes park up and ride in the last 8 miles. as it was largely a downhill blast into sheffield, i didn't get too sweaty, so the kit used to be alright left in a bag under my desk. i had my own office for a bit that acted as bike shed, baby-wipe area and drying space, as it had radiators. no showers mind.

my new job has pretty much all i could ask for; pass-access bike store (with its own track-pump and tool kit), showers, lockers and, to cap it off, a men's (and also ladies') drying room. the only issues are that currently there's a waiting list for a locker, and that without that i've the choice of carrying shoes in every day, or making the trip from the underground gym area and up to the 10th floor with just socks on my feet. the gym manager says she's going to turf a few out of the commuting-specific lockers that she thinks aren't really commuters, so i may not have too long to wait...

i'm doing the 30km each way commute for the first time tomorrow, and rain is forecast...


----------



## confusedcyclist (17 Nov 2014)

Success, my employer has agreed to install clothes rails and coat hangers in an underused cleaners store, which also happens to be heated due to central heating pipes running through the room. Should be completed next week.

If you haven't got the facilities, don't forget to just ask as it may be easier to get them than you think!


----------

